# Rafael dos Anjos-Conor McGregor, Holly Holm-Miesha Tate for UFC 197, Las Vegas



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Brace yourself, but UFC 197 looks like it might just be a blockbuster.
> 
> Bleacher Report on Thursday indicated that UFC lightweight champion Rafael dos Anjos will out his belt on the line against featherweight champ Conor McGregor in the main event of UFC 197, while women’s bantamweight champ Holly Holm will face Miesha Tate in the night’s co-feature.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/report...holm-miesha-tate-set-for-ufc-197-in-las-vegas


UFC 197 just got real!! :jaw:


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Damnit man, I really wanted to see him fight Frankie. Ugh. 

Holm will KO Tate, round 1.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Same here, I hoped they'd go with Frankie. Defend the belt at least once, especially against Edgar who is the last of the legitimate contenders he hasn't faced yet, then take on lightweights.

While RDA is an intriguing match up, I'm pretty sure the entertainment value (pre fight antics and whatnot) will not be the same as if it was against Edgar.

Fight wise, it's definitely fairly interesting. RDA has a great, complete solid game, and he also seems mentally sound. While I believe McGregor had Aldo beat with his words, this probably won't happen with RDA, at least not in the same manner.

So it will be technique vs technique, that will pose a challenge for the featherweight champ.

I'm 100% on the McGregor hype train, so obviously, I'm heavily bias. But I got McGregor by whatever finish. I believe he is above the overall game and that he'll go down as one of the greatest ever. This is history unfolding, this guy has understood something that none of us have, somehow.

Either way, every time the dude fights, love him or hate him, win or lose, we're in for a treat.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

To be honest, I'm just as excited to see him lose, eventually.
Like when Silva lost to Weidman, this was just one of those historical moments in MMA, nobody could believe that it just happened, especially the way it happened.

Or when Rousey lost to Holm (although I tend to root against Rousey, except for her previous match up with Correia)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surprised they put it on this card.

Was just telling someone I see UFC 200 something like Conor vs RDA....Holm vs. Ronda....Nate Diaz vs. Pettis


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Surprised they put it on this card.
> 
> Was just telling someone I see UFC 200 something like Conor vs RDA....Holm vs. Ronda....Nate Diaz vs. Pettis


What Vegas wants, Vegas gets.

I presume whether Conor wins or loses, Edgar will have been guaranteed a UFC 200 slot vs him, as long as they are both healthy of course.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I would have rather him fight Frankie because Frankie deserves a title shot without being put on hold, but I am excited to see Conor heading off to claim the 155 belt as well. Also, Meisha vs Tate, so good, can't wait for that one. Two awesome fights.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

M.C said:


> I would have rather him fight Frankie because Frankie deserves a title shot without being put on hold, but I am excited to see Conor heading off to claim the 155 belt as well. Also, Meisha vs Tate, so good, can't wait for that one. Two awesome fights.


Miesha vs Tate would be a pretty incredible fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> Holm will KO Tate, round 1.


Wow... looks like the hype has started. 


This is a hard fight for Holm... she could easily lose to Tate actually, most likely she wins on points, with a chance for a late stoppage. Tate can take a beating, She is a lot tougher than Ronda,


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> Miesha vs Tate would be a pretty incredible fight.


Well, that's cause the only person that can beat Tate is herself, mental game and all that. Or I messed up the name, whatever!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Wow... looks like the hype has started.
> 
> 
> This is a hard fight for Holm... she could easily lose to Tate actually, most likely she wins on points, with a chance for a late stoppage. Tate can take a beating, She is a lot tougher than Ronda,


Well, IMO I don't see Tate taking Holm down and I don't think her stand up is on par with Holm, so that's why I think Holm will (T)KO her.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

First ever belt unification coming in March! One for each shoulder!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Was on twitter and found Dustin Poirier's live reaction to hearing Conor moved up:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its alright... Dustin Poirier will never be on the same level as McGregor ever again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

They should stick Frankie Vs Charles Oliveira on the same card so charles can stick a skinny wrist around his throat, choke him out and we'll be done with Frankie talk! No more lads on their porch rocking chairs saying 'Yep, when I was a boy if frankie had fought Conor....'


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> They should stick Frankie Vs Charles Oliveira on the same card so charles can stick a skinny wrist around his throat, choke him out and we'll be done with Frankie talk! No more lads on their porch rocking chairs saying 'Yep, when I was a boy if frankie had fought Conor....'


People should not get too pissed by this decision, Edgar might be a hard match up stylistically for McGregor... but so is RDA, actually... RDA is a nightmare match up that McGregor would do very well to win.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> People should not get too pissed by this decision, Edgar might be a hard match up stylistically for McGregor... but so is RDA, actually... RDA is a nightmare match up that McGregor would do very well to win.


For sure RDA is a much harder matchup. Physically I don't believe Frankie stands a chance and would get KO'd relatively easy. RDA is a much different beast who has the power to KO Conor, outmuscle him in the clinch and a variety of other things. Still though I believe Conor KO's RDA inside 2 mins. RDA will have to try and close the distance as fast as possible he can't fight at range, all his good stuff is on the inside. I feel a left uppercut will do the job this time!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

M.C said:


> Was on twitter and found Dustin Poirier's live reaction to hearing Conor moved up:


Whoah, Poirier looks rough since they brought in the stricter testing!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> Whoah, Poirier looks rough since they brought in the stricter testing!


Don't be daft.

Thats was Rousey trying to make 135 for the Holm fight.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I have to say I might be developing some grudging respect for Conor McGregor for choosing to go up the weight class. It's more to do with the opponent is going to be facing, who looked pretty deadly.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I have to say I might be developing some grudging respect for Conor McGregor for choosing to go up the weight class. It's more to do with the opponent is going to be facing, who looked pretty deadly.


I can see those visits to the psychiatrist are paying off! :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't really blame Dana for this decision. After all, he has to do what's best for lucky. At least now lucky mygoober has a chance, ...not much of one... but he has a chance to momentarily be a 2 belt champ before he loses his first title defense.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> They should stick Frankie Vs Charles Oliveira on the same card so charles can stick a skinny wrist around his throat, choke him out and we'll be done with Frankie talk! No more lads on their porch rocking chairs saying 'Yep, when I was a boy if frankie had fought Conor....'


We already saw Frankie beat Oliveira.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I can see those visits to the psychiatrist are paying off! :laugh:


What do need a psychiatrist for when I have this forum


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sure if McGregor dominates RDA he'll have been lucky again Oldfan ?! 

In all seriousness this is best case scenario for McGregor. If he beats RDA he instantly becomes the biggest name in MMA history, if he loses he will have got a huge pay day at UFC197 and will still have at least one big pay day left at UFC 200. He's lining his pockets either way


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We already saw Frankie beat Oliveira.


Damn I forgot about that. Its annoying theres no one else in the division to beat frankie and stop his constant poking around!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Damn I forgot about that. Its annoying theres no one else in the division to beat frankie and stop his constant poking around!!!!


Frankie vs Aldo... No1 contender fight :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Frankie vs Aldo... No1 contender fight :thumb02:


Frankie is going to wait for Conor to stop running before he fights again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Frankie is going to wait for Conor to stop running before he fights again.


Bet he doesnt


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Killz said:


> Frankie vs Aldo... No1 contender fight :thumb02:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Title unifications are ******* stupid, this should be a super fight and here's why:

The bigger fighter aka RDA is already cutting weight to fight at his own weight class, if he beats Conor he will have to cut even more to defend his belt against..well probably not Frankie since the UFC are a bunch of dick heads.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> Frankie vs Aldo... No1 contender fight :thumb02:


Aldo's done! Not selling concentrated juice in any of the stores anymore, only organic!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MK. said:


> Title unifications are ******* stupid, this should be a super fight and here's why:
> 
> The bigger fighter aka RDA is already cutting weight to fight at his own weight class, if he beats Conor he will have to cut even more to defend his belt against..well probably not Frankie since the UFC are a bunch of dick heads.


Err... both belts aren't on the line here. You can't win a 145lb belt while fighting a guy at 155lb. Just like when Silva went up to 205. The 185 belt was never up for grabs.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Killz said:


> Err... both belts aren't on the line here. You can't win a 145lb belt while fighting a guy at 155lb. Just like when Silva went up to 205. The 185 belt was never up for grabs.


So if i got that right: RDA can't win Conor's belt, but Conor can win Rda's belt?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

MK. said:


> So if i got that right: RDA can't win Conor's belt, but Conor can win Rda's belt?


Isn't that obvious? Conor is moving up a weight class.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

MK. said:


> So if i got that right: RDA can't win Conor's belt, but Conor can win Rda's belt?


Correct.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Spite said:


> Correct.


That's just ******* stupid, but its UFC..so that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Leed said:


> Isn't that obvious? Conor is moving up a weight class.


Yes it is, i'm just baffled by the fact that a organization that says their product is a sport has a rule where one participant has everything to gain and nothing to lose, and the other has everything to lose and nothing to gain. (well except a shitload of money, but then again this should just be called prize fighting and not a sport).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

MK. said:


> That's just ******* stupid, but its UFC..so that makes a lot of sense.


Well, think about it.

You can't challenge for a belt unless you make weight for it. The FW belt is contested at 145 lbs.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

MK. said:


> Yes it is, i'm just baffled by the fact that a organization that says their product is a sport has a rule where one participant has everything to gain and nothing to lose, and the other has everything to lose and nothing to gain. (well except a shitload of money, but then again this should just be called prize fighting and not a sport).


What do you mean nothing to gain? He remains the LW champ and beats one of the best fighters in the world, and McGregor is far from "nothing to lose", sure he still keeps the FW belt, but his shtick is far less impressive. 
If we look at it this way, what did RDA have to gain from his Cerrone fight? At this point he has far less to gain from a fight with Cerrone than Conor and Cerrone, you could argue, also has nothing to lose but everything to gain.

Isn't MMA Prize Fighting?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

MK. said:


> That's just ******* stupid, but its UFC..so that makes a lot of sense.


It's been Happening in boxing for years so I wouldnt just blame the UFC. Its the way combat sports work. Weigh in at a certain weight and you're only beatable at that weight apparently (even in boxing where the weight limits are laughably close to each other)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What is stupid about someone having to cut extra weight being at a higher disadvantage than someone not having to cut weight at all?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Leed said:


> What do you mean nothing to gain? He remains the LW champ and beats one of the best fighters in the world, and McGregor is far from "nothing to lose", sure he still keeps the FW belt, but his shtick is far less impressive.
> If we look at it this way, what did RDA have to gain from his Cerrone fight? At this point he has far less to gain from a fight with Cerrone than Conor and Cerrone, you could argue, also has nothing to lose but everything to gain.


Yes, what has a champ to gain fighting a contender¿


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome. The sooner, the better. Who cares about cute rounded numbers? 197 is better than 200 simply for being 3(main) UFC cards earlier.

Frankie will be next one way or another. I would like to see him first, but RDA makes sense as well. 

I can see the brief relief on McGregor fans he won't be stopped that soon and also already campaigning for Frankie to get anyone at all capable of beating him and taking him away from Conor's path.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Awesome. The sooner, the better. Who cares about cute rounded numbers? 197 is better than 200 simply for being 3(main) UFC cards earlier.
> 
> Frankie will be next one way or another. I would like to see him first, but RDA makes sense as well.
> 
> I can see the brief relief on McGregor fans he won't be stopped that soon and also already campaigning for Frankie to get anyone at all capable of beating him and taking him away from Conor's path.


If McGregor is unharmed, you'd likely see McGregor Vs Edgar at UFC 200 anyways since this is penned in for the start of March.

Crazy turnaround for McGregor but I suppose when you think of it, the guy stays in shape as it is and won't be beat up in any way from his last fight. The guy loves his cheques too.

What McGregor fans are doing that? (brief interjection, we are NOT going to argue about this, we are going to talk strictly MMA and we will only go for a small amount of posts :laugh. I'm a massive McGregor fan and would love to see him fight Frankie. I'd prefer he beats Frankie and then moves up as opposed to having to fight in two divisions at once. I think most McGregor fans want the Frankie fight next.

EDIT: Meant to add that win or lose I still think McGregor Vs Edgar happens at 200.


On a side note, on a major Irish radio station today they were discussing if McGregor is a good role model or not with lots of people absolutely outraged at this picture which was taken today.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Awesome. The sooner, the better. Who cares about cute rounded numbers? 197 is better than 200 simply for being 3(main) UFC cards earlier.
> 
> Frankie will be next one way or another. I would like to see him first, but RDA makes sense as well.
> 
> I can see the brief relief on McGregor fans he won't be stopped that soon and also already campaigning for Frankie to get anyone at all capable of beating him and taking him away from Conor's path.


Not at all. I'd be very surprised if Frankie got the W against Conor, fairly confindent in Conor against RDA, but wouldn't be surprised if RDA won.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> Not at all. I'd be very surprised if Frankie got the W against Conor, fairly confindent in Conor against RDA, but wouldn't be surprised if RDA won.


I meant to say Conor "could" be stopped by Frankie and it is crystal clear some of his fans can't barely hold themselves for so happy they are this fight is not happening now and are praying Frankie gets a L to never challenge Conor again.

Your opinion on who would win and on the things that would surprise you is, well, just your opinion. My opinion is Frankie Edgar gathers enough MMA skills to beat McGregor and if he did, that would be no way a surprise before the eyes of an unbiased MMA fan.

PS: RDA fight makes sense exactly because McGregor can hold both belts.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Don't really blame Dana for this decision. After all, he has to do what's best for lucky. At least now lucky mygoober has a chance, ...not much of one... but he has a chance to momentarily be a 2 belt champ before he loses his first title defense.


So much hate for the GOAT


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor McGregor is my favourite MMA fighter of all time these days.

I don't think we will ever see a fighter who can knockout the P4P #1 in the first round, move up a weight class to fight a guy who is considered a complete beast.....and STILL be ducking a proper challenge :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor McGregor is my favourite MMA fighter of all time these days.
> 
> I don't think we will ever see a fighter who can knockout the P4P #1 in the first round, move up a weight class to fight a guy who is considered a complete beast.....and STILL be ducking a proper challenge :laugh:


Runnin scared!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Runnin scared!


Conor's so scared of Frankie that he's facing someone tougher to avoid him.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I meant to say Conor "could" be stopped by Frankie and it is crystal clear some of his fans can't barely hold themselves for so happy they are this fight is not happening now and are praying Frankie gets a L to never challenge Conor again.
> 
> Your opinion on who would win and on the things that would surprise you is, well, just your opinion. My opinion is Frankie Edgar gathers enough MMA skills to beat McGregor and if he did, that would be no way a surprise before the eyes of an unbiased MMA fan.
> 
> PS: RDA fight makes sense exactly because McGregor can hold both belts.


My point was that Conor fans imo are more worried about facing RDA than Frankie.

In regards Frankie, sure he has enough skills to beat Conor. So did Aldo and Mendes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> They should stick Frankie Vs Charles Oliveira on the same card so charles can stick a skinny wrist around his throat, choke him out and we'll be done with Frankie talk! No more lads on their porch rocking chairs saying 'Yep, when I was a boy if frankie had fought Conor....'


Frankie beat Oliviera 30-27, Oliviera is also a fight away from a top five fight.



MK. said:


> That's just ******* stupid, but its UFC..so that makes a lot of sense.


Is GSP the LW champion for beating BJ Penn when he was LW champion?

Anyways it makes fiscal sense to get these two fights out of the way in March.

That opens up multi-double mains
135 Dillashaw vs Faber II (Cruz vs Faber III)
135 Holm vs Rousey II (145 Cyborg, Rousey vs Tate III)
145 Conor vs Edgar (Pettis, Holloway, Aldo II)
170 Lawler vs Condit II (Hendricks III, Macdonald II, Woodley)
185 Rockhold vs Belfort II (Romero, Weidman II)
205 Cormier vs Jones II
265 Werdum vs Velasquez III (Overeem II, Miocic)

So basically what it looks like the UFC is doing, is taking their two big draws, Mcgregor and Rousey. With Ronda you can hold the fighter till 200 and Mcgregor the 145 belt.

They also should have the HW belt open, MW and LHW belts opening. Though I would assume Jones vs Cormier is the memorial day weekend fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor's so scared of Frankie that he's facing someone tougher to avoid him.


Haven't seen fear like that in a long time.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Question is - Does Frankie stay active or wait for the Conor Result.

Got a feeling that if Conor wins he'll vacate the FW title.

Poor Frankie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Question is - Does Frankie stay active or wait for the Conor Result.
> 
> Got a feeling that if Conor wins he'll vacate the FW title.
> 
> Poor Frankie.


Franke will win a fight, then take the belt from Conor at FW. Move up to LW to challenge for that belt while people get mad that he is ducking Aldo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Conor should be fighting Frankie. RDA fighting Khabib. I don't like the idea of super fights when guys have clear contenders waiting.

But if they are going to make this fight, Frankie v Aldo and Pettis v Khabib so there is a number 1 contender for each guy afterwards.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Franke will win a fight, then take the belt from Conor at FW. Move up to LW to challenge for that belt while people get mad that he is ducking Aldo.


Or Conor will vacate the title and the UFC will make Faber V Aldo for the vacant title


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Or Conor will vacate the title and the UFC will make Faber V Aldo for the vacant title


There is like a 95% chance of something like this happening should Conor win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think Khabib deserves a title shot anymore. Ferguson's win streak is fantastic and he's active. Khabib should have to fight at least one more time for a shot now, preferably against Pettis/Alvarez winner.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Spite said:


> Question is - Does Frankie stay active or wait for the Conor Result.
> 
> Got a feeling that if Conor wins he'll vacate the FW title.
> 
> Poor Frankie.


6 months isn't that much of a wait, they made Werdum the champ wait 8-9 months for Cain.

Now personally I would book Edgar/Barao and build his resume at 135 without fighting at 135 so he can drop down and immediately challenge TJ/Cruz.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I with they would just get rid of weight classes all together but it wont happen.

I wanted this fight to materialize but a little slower. 

I have no issue with JBJ moving up or down, whatever he's beat everyone.

McNugget has beat some top guys but not all the top guys in his division and lets be honest the skill level in Conors WC leaves a lot to be desired!

Anyway should be a good fight Conor is giving up every psychical advantage and taking a risk I respect that. That prick is actually making me a fan, lol.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The UFC has got this one right. Conor takes on RDA in a division that does not have an out and out top contender (tips hat to Ferguson) in the meantime Frankie can wait a little longer for his shot at UFC200, hopefully the UFC will give a little finacial gift to tide him over to 200.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

What if... McGregor knocks RDA out at 197 and suffers no/minimal damage. Edgar goes back to LW and fights McGregor at UFC 200 and wins. :confused02:

But seriously, the UFC have to do this. For all the talk of super fights in the past you know have a fighter that is good enough and ballsy enough to do it. He is seriously hot property right now so why not cash in on the whole thing - the excitement and ultimately the money. If he does it, it will be a huge moment in the sport's history. The only downside is RDA is a suspected roid head and not yet a dominant champ despite seeming a little beastly right now.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hiro said:


> What if... McGregor knocks RDA out at 197 and suffers no/minimal damage. Edgar goes back to LW and fights McGregor at UFC 200 and wins. :confused02:
> 
> But seriously, the UFC have to do this. For all the talk of super fights in the past you know have a fighter that is good enough and ballsy enough to do it. He is seriously hot property right now so why not cash in on the whole thing - the excitement and ultimately the money. If he does it, it will be a huge moment in the sport's history. The only downside is RDA is a suspected roid head and not yet a dominant champ despite seeming a little beastly right now.


People put too much stock into his Donald Cerrone KO. Cerrone should have absolutely lost his last fight to Benson Henderson where he looked like shit.

Cerrone is known to buckle in high pressure fights and is a slow starter. RDA put the pressure on him in a big pressure fight and KO'd him.

Good win, but people delude themselves into thinking he's now some unstoppable beast.

He's raw power and brute force, kinda reminds me of the LW Anthony Johnson right now, but he's been shown to buckle and wilt when his opponent puts the pressure on - like Johnson.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

MK. said:


> Title unifications are ******* stupid, this should be a super fight and here's why:
> 
> The bigger fighter aka RDA is already cutting weight to fight at his own weight class, if he beats Conor he will have to cut even more to defend his belt against..well probably not Frankie since the UFC are a bunch of dick heads.


Guessing you haven't been following MMA very long . . . .


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

John8204 said:


> 6 months isn't that much of a wait, they made Werdum the champ wait 8-9 months for Cain.
> 
> Now personally I would book Edgar/Barao and build his resume at 135 without fighting at 135 so he can drop down and immediately challenge TJ/Cruz.


Good point.

Frankie should make his move rather than wait about be it @135 or 145. He aint getting any younger.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im excited for this one. Conor vs Rda, its gonna be a tough fight. And I think Holm will KO Tate in the first two rounds


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

It's actually an extremely clever ploy of Conor , as others have said take a fight which doesn't risk his belt. And if he loses people will applaud his ambition.

Let me tell you a true story. I moved to a new school when I was about 13. And not long after I played the first game of cricket I had ever played. It came I turned to bowl and I ran up and over armed the most perfect laserguided cricket ball through the centre's stumps of the batter, clean bowling him out. 

Every head turned round to look at me, there were gasps of amazement and cheering from my fellow players. Who was this new kid with the deadly right arm. Unfortunately and quite embarrassingly for me their rapture abated when my subsequent attempts at bowling showed that I was utterly useless and I couldn't hit shit or even bowl straight. This is a true story.

How I wish I had walked off the pitch after that first ball I bowled. Just imagine if there had been a cricket selector watching I could have negotiated a highly lucrative contract.

Of course the cricket selector would have to have the mentality of many people here, in which all one has to do is display a few seconds of greatness for them to be sold.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> There is like a 95% chance of something like this happening should Conor win.


I think you meant "WHEN" Conor wins, right?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, ballzy fight for Connor. It'll be Connor McGregor's UFC if he pulls this one off.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Wow, ballzy fight for Connor. It'll be Connor McGregor's UFC if he pulls this one off.


Undisputed King if he can do it. No one has ever done what he is about to do.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Whoah, Poirier looks rough since they brought in the stricter testing!


Actually... thats peanut without an IV.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

You certainly can't accuse McGregor of ducking disadvantageous fights or the UFC protecting him now. Just about every top 155er has called him out and he probably could have had his way with a few of them that did. RDA is no joke. 

I'll be rooting for McGregor for the sake of epic history making, but my MMA brain is siding with RDA :confused02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Undisputed King if he can do it. No one has ever done what he is about to do.


Gegard Mousasi and Dan Henderson did it



















But in the UFC...it's a big deal, puts him in GOAT conversation if he clears Mendes, Aldo, RDA, Edgar, Pettis, Khabib


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> What Vegas wants, Vegas gets.
> 
> I presume whether Conor wins or loses, Edgar will have been guaranteed a UFC 200 slot vs him, as long as they are both healthy of course.


Well they are risking him or hilm not able to do 200. 197 is in march...200 in july.....they would almost have to go right back into camp. Both just fought......3 fights inside 9 months for both.......seems a bit much for your cash cow.....but we will see.

Conor could win at the end of round 1 by KO rake no damage and break his hand....

Inter3sted to see what they do with 200.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

After Conor takes the LW belt, he should demand a fight for the WW belt, and refuse to fight unless its granted!! Take the WW belt, then retire, vacate everything, quickly form his own political party and become the first non american born President of the United States. 

Pretty straightforward path if you ask me!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> After Conor takes the LW belt, he should demand a fight for the WW belt, and refuse to fight unless its granted!! Take the WW belt, then retire, vacate everything, quickly form his own political party and become the first non american born President of the United States.
> 
> Pretty straightforward path if you ask me!


I thought Obama already took that spot as non American born. :laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Gegard Mousasi and Dan Henderson did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that sense Conor has done it already too, he was a two weight champion before coming to the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Goat Man said:


> I think you meant "WHEN" Conor wins, right?


I choose my words very deliberately.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rafael dos Anjos will be a big challenge not for his size, but for his skills. I don't see as McGregor is "coming up" in a weight class, although technically that's whats he is doing, but I think he was rather fighting in a lower category for his size instead so far. 
McGregor won't be a small LW in any way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

But for real, screw Conor/RDA. We should really be talking about how Miesha is about to take that belt. @M.C knows what I am talking about.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> Well in that sense Conor has done it already too, he was a two weight champion before coming to the UFC.


Well he beat Dave Hill and Ivan Buchinger

Dan Hendo - Chonnen, Bustamante, Gono, Misaki, Belfort, Wandy
Gegard Mousasi - Kang, Manhoef, Hunt, Babalul, Jacare, Sokoudjou

Those are *slightly* different levels of competition

But hey

Mendes, Aldo, RDA, Edgar, Pettis would be an incredible and comparable run.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Not liking this decision. When a fighter goes up in weight he needs to add muscle and make it permanent. He needs to become more of a LW, and give up the FW body. He can't go back and forth. 

I think a stronger LW McGregor can beat RDA, but I don't think the FW lighter McGregor can. LW's are too strong and can take a punch much better.

I think he should have finished up at FW with Frankie that then move up for good. JMO


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Conor must do well enough wrestling/grappling with Gunnar Nelson to feel confident he can hang with 155'ers. The main question is will Conor will still have that 1 shot KO power when he moves up in weight. The shots Dustin Poirier hit Joe Duffy with would probably have KO'ed most 145'ers. Those shots were probably enough to finish 145'ers but not enough to KO Joe Duffy at 155. Conor could run into similar issues where he hits 155'ers with shots that would end 145'ers. But the 155'ers just keep trucking and Conor has trouble hitting them hard enough to get a finish.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, this is at 197 so i can't even imagine what 200 is going to look like. Also Tate in another title fight? I'm not fond of Holm but hope she pulls this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm sure if McGregor dominates RDA he'll have been lucky again Oldfan ?!


tellyawut, If goober finishes RDA in 13 seconds or less then I will consider the possibility that his last fight could have been more than pure luck.

If he can't finish RDA with the first punch he throws then you can admit that he's the luckiest little leprechaun that ever lived. he has a rainbow up his ass and dana went in head first for that pot of gold.

I will give him his due. He's done something no other fighter could ever do. He's made me a RDA fan


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

oldfan said:


> tellyawut, If goober finishes RDA in 13 seconds or less then I will consider the possibility that his last fight could have been more than pure luck.
> 
> If he can't finish RDA with the first punch he throws then you can admit that he's the luckiest little leprechaun that ever lived. he has a rainbow up his ass and dana went in head first for that pot of gold.
> 
> I will give him his due. He's done something no other fighter could ever do. He's made me a RDA fan


What if he just simply wins? Will you eat more shit then you are talking?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MK. said:


> What if he just simply wins? Will you eat more shit then you are talking?


 :laugh: No.
And I'm sorry that my opinion interferes with your hero worship.(not really :cheeky4: )

he finished the #1 fighter on the planet with the first punch he threw. If it wasn't blind luck then we should expect an even quicker finish of a mere LW champion. maybe he should keep his hands behind his back this time just to make it more challenging. raise01:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This whole parade will come crashing down, Conor is good but he's not the MMA guru he says he is, he will probably be beaten again before he's 30.

This fight has been made purely for money, no respect given to other deserving fighters in each class, no respect for rankings. Conor struggles to make 145lb, but who cares, he's never missed weight so tough luck pal you chose the wrong class, you just wanted a size advantage, now man up and defend the belt!! Obviously Dana doesn't share this sentiment, but it will be rather hilarious if Conor does manage to return to FW and defend, because he'll probably be coming off a loss...what a mess that will be.

Obviously RDA doesn't care, he's sitting pretty off a very quick win, improves every fight, he doesn't have the stress of changing weight, and he's fighting a featherweight. I know who my money is on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Conor needs to man up and stop trying to take the easy route by fighting the champ at the weight class aboe.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah Conor needs to man up and stop trying to take the easy route by fighting the champ at the weight class aboe.


Haha
Ya not sure when taking on the champ one weight class up became the easy way out but it is really funny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah Conor needs to man up and stop trying to take the easy route by fighting the champ at the weight class aboe.


I won't give him an ounce of credit until he beats up Werdum.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor is as much of a FW as Cris Cyborg is. Play that video of her cutting weight again...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yes we should all worship the great one's courageous decision to fight someone his own size for the first time in his career.raise01:



BTW if the choices are Frankie or RDA then yes he's taking the easier fight. the coward. 




HitOrGetHit said:


> I won't give him an ounce of credit until he beats up Werdum.


^ maybe if he submits him. maybe.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

oldfan said:


> :laugh: No.
> And I'm sorry that my opinion interferes with your hero worship.(not really :cheeky4: )
> 
> he finished the #1 fighter on the planet with the first punch he threw. If it wasn't blind luck then we should expect an even quicker finish of a mere LW champion. maybe he should keep his hands behind his back this time just to make it more challenging. raise01:


So what you are saying is, that any average Joe can get lucky when put in a ring with a MMA fighter of the caliber of Aldo? I would understand saying that if they where on a bar fight or something, but these where 2 competitors in a cage, who both knew what was coming.

Conor trained for that moment, it just so happens that it came very early in the fight. So can you put aside the blind hate, and agree that if a guy as skilled as Conor, trains for a specific opponent weakness, he has the ability to capitalize on it?

As far as him being my hero, not even close. He is one of the most entertaining guys in this "sport" though.



SM33 said:


> This whole parade will come crashing down, Conor is good but he's not the MMA guru he says he is, he will probably be beaten again before he's 30.
> 
> This fight has been made purely for money, no respect given to other deserving fighters in each class, no respect for rankings. Conor struggles to make 145lb, but who cares, he's never missed weight so tough luck pal you chose the wrong class, you just wanted a size advantage, now man up and defend the belt!! Obviously Dana doesn't share this sentiment, but it will be rather hilarious if Conor does manage to return to FW and defend, because he'll probably be coming off a loss...what a mess that will be.
> 
> Obviously RDA doesn't care, he's sitting pretty off a very quick win, improves every fight, he doesn't have the stress of changing weight, and he's fighting a featherweight. *I know who my money is on.*


Given your previous predictions, you may wanna lay off the betting game..unless being homeless is your thing..beware though..the "hipster cool" kids..aren't really homeless, they just look that way.



oldfan said:


> y*es we should all worship the great one's courageous decision to fight someone his own size for the first time in his caree*r.raise01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sarcastic01:

Yeah because RDA or any other guy in that division doesn't cut weight to make it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@oldfan has the most original mix of trolling and being deadly serious I've ever seen :laugh: You mean absolutely everything you said....but still know it's bullshit. I stopped replying cause I could both laugh at how funny it is to bait me in and argue for 5 hours about it at the same time. Your force is too strong for me sir


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a huge Frankie Edgar fan and do feel he DESERVES the Conor fight. But truthfully that cut seems to be hell for Conor and the size differential is just too much. Conor makes guys look small that make Frankie look small. Thats not to say Frankie couldn't win. But RDA definitely seems a more dangerous matchup. Frankie is dangerous stylistically in his own way and he may still get the fight after Conor/RDA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

towwffc said:


> I'm a huge Frankie Edgar fan and do feel he DESERVES the Conor fight. But truthfully that cut seems to be hell for Conor and the size differential is just too much. Conor makes guys look small that make Frankie look small. Thats not to say Frankie couldn't win. But RDA definitely seems a more dangerous matchup. Frankie is dangerous stylistically in his own way and he may still get the fight after Conor/RDA.


I dunno. Compare the body type of Conor to that of Aldo and Mendes. Conor's a big tall guy but he doesn't have a bit of extra muscle or fat on him. Aldo and Mendes are fairly big guys in muscle side. Conor looks the worst of any fighter ever looks at the weigh ins, he is soooo drawn out it's insane, but he's still making 145 and maintains power and speed on fight night. He looked a bit sluggish straight away in the Mendes fight but he hasn't before that.

If he can make it, and without IVs, I don't see the problem with Conor continuing to fight at FW. I just hope he doesn't break his word for like the first time ever. I want him to keep and defend his FW belt because that's the appeal of how amazing this would be. If he wins the LW belt then vacates, he not only kept us waiting for a FW belt but he also feels like he JUST moved up. Ben Henderson could well win the WW title some day and it'd be amazing but not revolutionary like having and defending two belts at once in MMA.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

MK. said:


> So what you are saying is, that any average Joe can get lucky when put in a ring with a MMA fighter of the caliber of Aldo? I would understand saying that if they where on a bar fight or something, but these where 2 competitors in a cage, who both knew what was coming.
> 
> Conor trained for that moment, it just so happens that it came very early in the fight. So can you put aside the blind hate, and agree that if a guy as skilled as Conor, trains for a specific opponent weakness, he has the ability to capitalize on it?
> 
> ...


Right so tell me why you'd put money on Conor over RDA?? Don't just quote me for no reason.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Right so tell me why you'd put money on Conor over RDA?? Don't just quote me for no reason.


I'll chime in, because conor is faster, much better striker, better chin, unbeaten in the UFC and can battle past adversity. The only thing RDA has better is top control and wrestling, which might be enough for him to win. But I have a hunch conor KO's him in 2 rounds.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'll chime in, because conor is faster, much better striker, better chin, unbeaten in the UFC and can battle past adversity. The only thing RDA has better is top control and wrestling, which might be enough for him to win. But I have a hunch conor KO's him in 2 rounds.


Especially a Conor that's 10 lbs. heavier. But I am concerned about RDAs power and takedowns. He mixes it up well, and could be a stylistic nightmare.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think looking at their styles and their octagon performances then you have to put Conor as a favourite.

We've seen Conor struggle with Mendes' wrestling but i dont think RDA is on that level from a pure wrestling stand point, and to me the stand up ability isnt even close, RDA pressures well, but hes been KOd by way inferior strikers, and against a world class counter striker like Conor a high pressure gameplan isn't going to do too well.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> ...against a world class counter striker like Conor a high pressure gameplan isn't going to do too well.


My thoughts exactly. The high pressure game plan works so well in MMA only because very few fighters have the skills to counter it with striking. Conor is one of the few. The dude fights off the front and back foot better then anybody in MMA right now.

Holm vs Rousey was a great example of what happens when a high pressure fighter meets somebody who can deal with it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Rumor has it RDA is "injured" and pulling out the fight. sigh


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Rumor has it RDA is "injured" and pulling out the fight. sigh


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Rumor has it RDA is "injured" and pulling out the fight. sigh


Seriously? Is there a source?



Soojooko said:


> My thoughts exactly. The high pressure game plan works so well in MMA only because very few fighters have the skills to counter it with striking. Conor is one of the few. *The dude fights off the front and back foot better then anybody in MMA right now.*
> 
> Holm vs Rousey was a great example of what happens when a high pressure fighter meets somebody who can deal with it.


Exactly, he's best striker in the sport and absolutely lethal fighting in both directions. Against anyone aggressive and heavy handed he's likely to employ more counter striking but if he gets a hold over the fight then he just walks these guys down and dismantles them. I'm thinking back to Buchinger where he actually did both. He walked Buchinger down and took him apart but then when Buchinger came forward, he ducked and countered leaving the guy counting stars on the mat. Scary shit for anyone to deal with. 

I have next to no doubt that McGregor KOs RDA on the feet. RDA will have to drag this to the ground if he wants to win.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Rumor has it RDA is "injured" and pulling out the fight. sigh


If it's true, then I think someone's holding out for some of that sweet sweet UFC 200 $$$


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This.






Might have been referring to this.






The tweets are spaced 1 hour apart. People assumed it would be a RDA or Conor announcement.

Mehdi Baghdad was on Conor's team in the last ultimate fighter. Kavanagh tried to hype his boy but it didn't work out the way he expected. 

:laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Rumor has it RDA is "injured" and pulling out the fight. sigh


^That would be the rumor that you're trying to start now.

Looks like the oddsmakers haven't got religion yet. The ignorant, blasphemous fools have RDA as the favorite over God.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not seeing an RDA injury notice anywhere on the net.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This is what happened.

Conor's coach tweeted this yesterday.






People thought a major announcement was coming. 

Rumors began to circulate RDA was injured.

About an hour later Mehdi Baghdad tweeted an announcement he is stepping in as a late replacement for Mairbek Taisumov against Chris Wade.






Mehdi Baghdad was on Conor's team in the last ultimate fighter. 

Kavanagh tried to hype his boy but it didn't work out the way he expected.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

This is where the rumor circulated from.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not seeing an RDA injury notice anywhere on the net.


We also haven't seen the fight even announced by the UFC officially! 

jeremy Botter said he wouldnt put it past the UFC brass to change plans just as a FU to the media for breaking the news before the official announcement!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> We also haven't seen the fight even announced by the UFC officially!
> 
> jeremy Botter said he wouldnt put it past the UFC brass to change plans just as a FU to the media for breaking the news before the official announcement!


I thought I read that it was fully announced, just not "officially" if you get what I mean? I thought it was set in stone though, same with Miesha / Holly.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I thought I read that it was fully announced, just not "officially" if you get what I mean? I thought it was set in stone though, same with Miesha / Holly.


So did I! I posted a damn thread about it! If you go on UFC websites/social media there is nothing though. It was reported ófficially' by Ariel Helwani which these days i take as gospel tbh.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> So did I! I posted a damn thread about it! If you go on UFC websites/social media there is nothing though. It was reported ófficially' by Ariel Helwani which these days i take as gospel tbh.


Yeah from Roddy on MMA Hour it appears RDA isn't definite right now. If it's not RDA or Edgar it'd suck all the same. Can't complain with another McGregor fight so quickly no matter how it works out.

I even wrote an article about RDA Vs McGregor...my most viewed article of the month as well :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I should like to point out that this isn't the first time someone has gone for a two division champion. BJ Penn tried to do it when he was still lightweight champion going up against GSP. Dana White didn't make him vacate then.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Combate.com reports the fight wasn't signed yet because McGregor is asking for more money.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does it surprise me that the latest UFC heel is asking for more money but holding an event hostage. On the bright side at least Holly can fight and theoretically be ready to fight again by UFC 200. That would keep Dana's fantasy women's match up intact assuming Ronda comes back then.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Conor has mentioned he wants 10 million a fight now. I wonder how serious he is about that?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Combate.com reports the fight wasn't signed yet because McGregor is asking for more money.


You mean the same website that ranked Conor as 6 in the P4P rankings before the Aldo fight and then dropped him outside the top 10 when he KOd Aldo... I'd take their reporting with a pinch of salt...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> You mean the same website that ranked Conor as 6 in the P4P rankings before the Aldo fight and then dropped him outside the top 10 when he KOd Aldo... I'd take their reporting with a pinch of salt...


I have no idea how would you know what goes on on that site nor never knew they had a ranking on their on, the source comes from RDA promoter himself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, Conor maybe a good fighter and brings in fans and PPV buys but he's not worth 10 million, yet anyways. At most at this point he's worth a million a fight. Not to mention he's still making bank with that compared to the rest of the roster.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Where has this number of $10million come from?! Ali Abdelaziz is one of the most untrustworthy guys in MMA, He's blacklisted by WSOF and the NAC, so if that number has come from him then i'd chuck that info straight in the bin.

If Conor is really asking for $10mil guaranteed then he's crazy (and has probably lost touch with reality!!!) I think his PPV points would get him close to that anyways tbh but guaranteeing him a 7 figure payday is more than fair!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think its above fair and honestly he's probably worth about have of that. I'd be more then happy with a half a million pay day or just that as a salary. More then likely I won't ever get that in my lifetime and he wants 10 million for one fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good for Conor if he is holding out for more money. 

Not a clue what the actual agenda is here.....but Ive been of the opinion that Conor would be dumb to go to LW right now unless he cant make 145 anymore. Edgar is a small 145. 155 is a different beast.....Conor has much less reach than most 145 fights. Smaller for once. Heavier wrestling. Real KO power. 

I think if UFC is smart they wouldnt want the RDA fight. 

If Conor can make 145 I think Edgar is a much easier fight than RDA. If little frankie can wrestle fock you then of course RDA most likely would.....with more power in his GNP. Frankie is good at changing levels and getting you when you commit ala GSP. But Conor has a style that is much different than a brawler or a MT fighter. I think Edgar would have a hard time at his reach to really find Conor in deep. Edgar would throw a lot of missing short punches and kicks I think and Conor would time him and catch him at the end of his reach.

Edgar is a bigger fight and an easier fight in my opinion. I guess marketing 2 belt champ is big. But as far as just names.....frankie on 200 or in Ireland is a much bigger fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he would be only the third two division champion in UFC history and only the second fighter to hold championships in two weight classes of a major promotion. That would put him on pare with three other legends. My understanding is that he cuts from the 170s to make featherweight so yeah that's big.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn straight he wants 10 mil a fight. 

If the UFC sells 1mil PPVs, and after all their costs they are making $25 profit from said PPV revenue they are making $25m off PPV's alone. The gate for the event has already covered their costs and made them a profit of a few million not to mention their corporate sponsors. So that additional 25mil off the PPV is gravy and its probably more if they are making $30 or $35 profit on the $70. 

In boxing the promoter get about 15-20% of that money, its the opposite in the UFC. He is the one bringing in all the eyes and all the buys, so he has every right to ask for that money. And he is definitely worth it. Jose Aldo brought in numbers of about 300,000 buys and gates of 50% less. So the org is only making 7.5mil in gravy. When Conor brings in an extra 20mil for them why should it all go to DW's and Tom&Jerry's pockets?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Conor is the biggest draw in the UFC by a MILE... and he knows it.

He gets this game better than anyone. He does what he says he is going to do, has finished practically everyone he has fought. He has stated a number if times he's in it to get paid and get out. He'd be an IDIOT not to push for big pay days every single fight.

What is the UFC going to do about it? they cant shelve him cos he is worth too much money to them. they can't refuse to pay him cos then he just wont fight. He's basically got them where he wants them and I say good for him for trying to get as much money as possible in a career that is very short. It's not like he isn't making the UFC tens of millions of dollars every time he fights.

Suppose they could always get champion Ronda back to defend her belt... oh wait.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

UFC 197 is now official!



> UFC 197 has now been made official with lightweight champion Rafael dos Anjos taking on Conor McGregor and Holly Holm facing Miesha Tate in a mega-event headed to the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas on March 5.


http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...for-ufc-197-011216?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:ufconfox


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

M.C said:


> Well, that's cause the only person that can beat Tate is herself, mental game and all that. Or I messed up the name, whatever!


What about when Ronda took her arm home twice?

Holly should be able to outstrike Miesha fairly easily. As for the RDA/Conor fight it'll be interesting to see what happens when Conor faces someone he doesn't have a size advantage over, RDA's been smoking some very good fighters lately, destroyed Benson, destroyed Nate, demolished Pettis and smoked Cerrone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's not forget that if she couldn't take Ronda down how is she supposed to take Holly down. Ronda couldn't even take Holly down and when she tried she couldn't do anything. Then on top of that Holly took Ronda down.


----------

